# Omni 2 sluggish after update to standalone?



## creativeforge (Feb 25, 2018)

After updating to Omni 2, I noticed the loading time is a few seconds slower when dialing in new patches. Others have noticed it too (on KVR).

None of the issues flagged are related to computer power, so let's not go there. Unless you know of a secret setting that was never required before today with Omni... 

I wonder if anyone on VIC has experienced this, or found a solution? 

Thanks!


----------



## Pablocrespo (Feb 25, 2018)

Yes, I have found loading times a bit longer now, even loading from ssd


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 25, 2018)

Pablocrespo said:


> Yes, I have found loading times a bit longer now, even loading from ssd



SSD here too. Core i7 920 GHz 24 GB RAM on Win 7 64.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 25, 2018)

Hey Tarkus, is your machine in spec with Omni's min. requirements ?

https://www.spectrasonics.net/products/omnisphere/omnisphere-features.php#sysreq


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 25, 2018)

Hey punk, 



synthpunk said:


> Hey Tarkus, is your machine in spec with Omni's min. requirements ?
> https://www.spectrasonics.net/products/omnisphere/omnisphere-features.php#sysreq



You bet, and beyond. There's a noticeable difference between pre-update and post-update. I did write Spectrasonics about it.



creativeforge said:


> None of the issues flagged are related to computer power, so let's not go there. Unless you know of a secret setting that was never required before today with Omni...





You might want to follow this too  :
https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=500277


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 25, 2018)

Looks like it could be GUI resize related per the KVR thread. I dont think that function should of been rolled out this early myself as I have a issue with the grainy look of any resize larger than normal.

I have not noticed the loading issue here myself. Steam folder on Samsung EVO850. Mac/Sierra/Logic



creativeforge said:


> Hey punk,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 25, 2018)

The OP said his GUI was on the default size, so assume to be 1:1. Worse with the GUI magnified, but still without the GUI magnified there are issues. It's two pages of comments, and a few users report the same thing.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 25, 2018)

Hopefully they have a update out soon.



creativeforge said:


> The OP said his GUI was on the default size, so assume to be 1:1. Worse with the GUI magnified, but still without the GUI magnified there are issues. It's two pages of comments, and a few users report the same thing.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 25, 2018)

No difference here (W7, Steam on SSD, i7 2600/32GB). There has always been a slight lag when loading the initial instance in the DAW (when the blue welcome screen or whatever it is appears), but after that it's very responsive, as much as ever, even with several instances loaded.

But then, I haven't ever even once opened the new stand-alone mode, nor have I attempted to resize the UI in any way. I don't know if this makes any difference.


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 26, 2018)

The issue is noticeable when you navigate from one sound to the next. Go through a bunch of patches to load them, and imagine you're playing "live." But even in studio, it's slowing things down due to that lagging. Both in my DAW and as a standalone. I heard from from Spectrasonics that their devs have been alerted to the issue. I'll post when I hear back. It could take a while, though, not sure.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks for the heads-up. Not seen the KVR thread. I haven’t updated yet, might hold off for a little while.


----------

